# CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760



## Loby (28. Dezember 2010)

*CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Hallo Zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach dem Kühler um die 30€ der nicht mehr wie 13cm Höhe hat, da er sonst nicht in mein Gehäuse passt.

OC wird nur mässig erfolgen können, da in meinem Desktop Gehäuse von Silverstone auch die Luft net so gut abgeführt werden kann.


----------



## Ahab (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Also der hier ist 13,7cm hoch  Ist das noch tolerierbar? Welches Gehäuse hast du denn?

http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/grand-kama-cross.html


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Auch keine 13 cm ist der Hyper TX3.
Da hab ich noch die hier gefunden:
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Scythe Big Shuriken (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCBSK-1000) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Vom Kama cross würde ich abraten, da der noch Luft ansaugen muss.


----------



## SaKuL (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

da ist doch eine Corsair H50 doch ganz praktisch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*



SaKuL schrieb:


> da ist doch eine Corsair H50 doch ganz praktisch



Wenn du sie für 30€ bekommst, hol bitte auch eine für mich mit


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Wenn für loby ein Grand Kama Cross in Frage kommt, ich hätte hier noch einen rumliegen


----------



## SaKuL (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Welchen Sockel hast du denn?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

"CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760" da beantwortet sich die Frage nach dem Sockel doch von allein oder etwa nicht? -> 1156


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Sockel ist 1156. 

Welche mir einfallen würden wäre der Alpenföhn Panorama und der Scythe Big Shuriken.

MFG


----------



## Loby (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Gehäuse ist folgendes und mehr wie 13cm geht net.

SilverStone Lascala LC17 silber (SST-LC17S) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Grand Kama Cross ist doch glaub sowieso 13,7 plus Lüfter hoch.

Mit dem Big Shuriken und dem Panorama dürfte oc aber dann auch net gehen oder, denke mal die dürften ja kaum besser kühlen wie der boxed

Kennt den jemand

http://cgi.ebay.de/Deepcool-IceEdge-400-NI-CPU-Kuhler-PWM-Anschluss-/380299870617?pt=L%C3%BCfter_K%C3%BChler&hash=item588ba38199

Laut der Homepage von Silverstone sinds sogar http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_spec.php?pno=lc17&area=de *13,5cm*


----------



## Kaktus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Der Panorama und der Shuriken sind klar besser als der Boxed Kühler, der ja rein gar nichts taugt außer die CPU gerade so irgendwie im unkritischen Bereich zu halte. Mehr muss er ja nicht können. 
In dieser Maximalen Höhe wirst du überhaupt keinen Kühler finden der viel Potential für das Übertakten mit sich bringt. 
Das kann auch nicht gehen, da für so etwas eine bestimmte Kühlfläche von Nöten ist, die man auf so begrenztem Raum einfach nicht haben kann. Die beste Wahl wäre für dich wohl tatsächlich ein Corsair H50 oder CoolIT ECO. Beide sind in der Leistung fast identisch, kosten aber eben ein bisschen was. Wobei das CoolIT Eco sogar für knapp 55€ zu haben ist. 

Alles andere wird dich wohl kaum zufrieden stellen.

Zu deinem Verlinkten DeepCool. Der ist identisch mit dem Xilence M604 (DeepCool ist Xilence) oder Xilence 4.All.R3. Letzteres hat aber einen anderen Lüfter. Die Leistung ist ähnlich einem Scythe Katana 3. Allerdings vergisst du das dein Board ja auch noch ca. 1cm in der Hähe an Pltz weg nimmt, eher 1,5 cm da der Heatspreader der CPU vom Board weg schon fast 0,5cm an Höhe an Platz weg nimmt. Den wirst du kaum da rein bekommen.


----------



## Loby (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Ich hab die 13cm schon im Gehäuse, hab ja aktuell nen Scythe Andy Samurai da drinne, aber der kühlt net so gut weil der fast am Deckel hängt.

Das Problem bei den Waküteilen ist eigentlich, dass ich keine Aussparung für nen 120er hab, ich hab zwar den mittleren Festplattenkäfig draussen aber keine Ahnung ob die Schläuche solange sind, dass ich dann noch nur CPU komme.

In einem anderen Forum bietet noch jemand nen Noctua 9UB an, mit einem Lüfter, der scheint ja zumindest von den kleinen Towerkühlern noch gut zu kühlen


----------



## Kaktus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Der U9B ist kaum besser und eigentlich völlig überteuert. 

Die Schläuche sind 30cm lang. Ein bisschen zwischen all den Kühlern kannst du hier vergleichen. Sollten alle hier genannten kühler dabei sein. Falls du Fragen hast, die Tests sind von mir.


----------



## Loby (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

ALso dein Review ist ganz aufschlussreich, leider ist der Xilence 4all.r3 mit einer Heatpipe weniger ausgestattet wie der deepcool, und der kühlt wohl schon gut in Relation zur Größe, alternativ wäre wohl der Noctua 9ub gebraucht ne Überlegung wert oder der Noctua C12P

Freezer Xtreme Rev 2 und der Freezer 13 würden auch passen, was ist den von denen zu halten?


----------



## SaKuL (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Ich hab nen genialen Vorschlag, ich hab nämlich vor ca. 4 Wochen meinen Samuel 17 von Prolimatech ausrangiert (samt Enermax Cluster). Der Zwerg kühlt wirklich sehr gut (ich hab die selbe CPU wie du) und ist auch leise (war er bei mir schon, obwohl ich ihn nicht runter geregelt hatte).

Ich mache morgen Fotos und pack geb ihn zum Verkauf frei.
Falls Interesse besteht poste ich einfach mal dann den Link zum V-Thread).

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## Loby (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Sry aber an dem Kühler hab ich kein Interesse, der war in jedem Review wo ich gelesen habe, hinter meinen Favoriten


----------



## Kaktus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

@Loby
Sorry, mein Fehler. Ich hatte nicht an die Pipes gedacht und es falsch in Erinnerung gehabt. Hm, da müsste ich mir noch ein Sample holen. Hatte ich einfach übersehen. 

Der Freezer 13 ist.. hm... ich hatte ihn noch nicht hier, aber nachdem was ich sehe und was ich aus meiner Erfahrung zur Konstruktion sagen kann, sollte er deutlich besser als der normale Freezer sein. Wo er am Ende einzuschätzen ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Und so schnell werd ich ihn nicht haben da ich derzeit noch einige andere Kühler hier habe die vorher dran kommen. 

Der Extrem ist qualitativ ziemlich grottig, Finger weg. 

Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Wie gesagt, ich würde mir das mit dem CoolIT Eco und dem Corsair H50 überlegen. Wenn ich noch mal stöber, hätte ich sogar ein CoolIT Eco über. Natürlich nicht für 30€, ist klar. Überleg es dir.


----------



## Loby (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 13cm Höhe für Intel Core i5-760*

Hab jetzt mal nen Noctua NH-U9B für 30€ gebraucht gekauft, mal schauen ob der ausreicht für moderates oc (Standardspannung max).

Die Lösung mit der Wakü ist bei mir blöd, weil ich wie gesagt keine Haltevorrichtung für 120er hab und dann könnte ich den Radiator bloss reinlegen und das ist net das gelbe vom Ei.


----------

